# Sicherste Sprache für Websites



## KooF (15. April 2005)

Was ist die sicherste Sprache für Websites? Ich will eine Website schreiben. Was sollte ich eurer meinung nach erlernen damit meine Website sicher ist?

Was gibt es alles für Sprachen? (HTML, MySQL, PHP (oder?), ?weitere)


----------



## Johannes Postler (15. April 2005)

Was meinst du mit sicher?
Außerdem gibt es nur eine Sprache: HTML / XHTML
Nur für die Arbeit im Hintergrund (für dynamische Webseiten) gibt es mehrere Sprachen.


----------



## Domsi (15. April 2005)

Wenn du meinst die sicherheit deiner seite, bezüglich datenlesen-user verwalten,.....

dann liegst du mit Php in Verknüpfung mit MySQL schon richtig, also für die sicherheit einer seite, dann gäbe es noch ASP. Ich weiß nicht hab es noch nie angeschaut aber ich glaub Perl gehört da auch dazu.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. April 2005)

Die Sicherheit einer Website haengt massgeblich mit der Konfiguration des Servers zusammen.

Nachtrag: Warum machst Du 2 mal den gleichen Thread auf?


----------



## Gumbo (15. April 2005)

Wogegen willst du dich absichern?

Zuf Begriffserklärung:

HTML ist eine Auszeichnungssprache zur Beschreibung von Informationen in Hypertexten.
MySQL ist eine auf die Abfragesprache SQL basierende Datenbank.
PHP ist eine Programmiersprache, die hauptsächlich zur Erstellung dynamischer Webseiten verwendet wird.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. April 2005)

Ach ja: Jede Programmiersprache kann sicher sein wenn man vernuenftig programmiert.


----------



## KooF (15. April 2005)

2.Thread war leider ein versehen! :-( 

Gehe wir davon aus: Ich hab einen server zur verfügung. Beste Firewall, Virenschutz etc.

Wie soll ich dann die website die darauf läuft schreiben? HTML fänd ich nicht schwer aber ich hab gehört es sei so unsicher?


----------



## Gumbo (15. April 2005)

Wogegen soll HTML unsicher sein?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. April 2005)

KooF hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gehe wir davon aus: Ich hab einen server zur verfügung. Beste Firewall, Virenschutz etc.


Ein Linux-Server bietet Dir den besten Virenschutz, da wohl ca. 99,5% aller Viren fuer Windows sind.
Dann noch vernuenftig mit IPTables arbeiten und schon hast Du auch 'ne gute Firewall eingerichtet.



			
				KooF hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie soll ich dann die website die darauf läuft schreiben? HTML fänd ich nicht schwer aber ich hab gehört es sei so unsicher?


HTML ist zum einen keine Programmiersprache, sondern eine Auszeichnungssprache, und zum anderen nicht unsicher weil es nicht manipuliert werden kann da es keinerlei Dynamik bietet.


----------



## SilentWarrior (15. April 2005)

KooF, hier etwas Lektüre zur Orientierung:

http://de.selfhtml.org/ - alles über HTML: Was es ist, wie es angewendet ist, weshalb es gar nicht unsicher sein kann
http://www.schattenbaum.net/php/ - eine Einführung in die Programmiersprache PHP, die sehr nützlich ist, wenn man dynamische Webseiten erstellen will (hierbei können tatsächlich gewisse Sicherheitslücken entstehen, aber mit ein wenig Erfahrung weiss man bald, wie man diese zu stopfen hat)


----------



## c2uk (15. April 2005)

Wie wäre es denn wenn Du uns mal genau sagst, was Sache ist. Mit den paar Infos kann man Dir kaum weiterhelfen. z.B. was ist das für ein Server, wo steht er, musst Du ihn selber administrieren, was genau hast Du vor....


----------



## KooF (15. April 2005)

Also. Ich soll für einen Freund eine Website programmieren. Ich hab aber absolut keine ahnung wie man das macht. Deshalb will ich es lernen. Eigentlich ist es schon ernster. Ich MUSS es machen (dafür würd bezahlt und das darf ich mir nicht entgehen lassen, also bitte bitte helft mir ein wenig dafür wäre ich dankbar). Und da wollte ich ein paar empfehlungen von euch.


----------



## Gumbo (15. April 2005)

Da stellt sich nun die Frage: Was benötigt/verlangt dein Freund?
Wenn es absolut interaktionsfreie Seiten sind, reicht HTML völlig aus. Oder soll es interaktive Seiten geben, die auf die Anfragen des Benutzers reagieren?


----------



## SilentWarrior (15. April 2005)

> Da stellt sich nun die Frage: Was benötigt/verlangt dein Freund?


Da stellt sich mir noch eine ganz andere Frage: Warum machst du das, wenn du keine Ahnung von der Materie hast? Ich melde mich auch nicht, wenn in der Zeitung ein Architekt für das neue Schulhaus gesucht wird, nur weil man da Kohle für kriegt.


----------



## KooF (16. April 2005)

Ich mache das weil ich sowieso gern Programmiere. Und jetzt will ich mir halt programmieren fürs internet (sozusagen) vornehmen.

Es sollte eine Seite für benutzer werden also mit Flash animationen (vielleicht) also hauptsachlich zum anschauen.


----------



## Rena Hermann (16. April 2005)

Html und "Hilfsmittel"...

und in dem Fall





			
				KooF hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es sollte eine Seite für benutzer werden also mit Flash animationen (vielleicht)


 zusätzlich Flash ... oder bei Ebay. 

Was programmierst du denn sonst so?

Gruß
Rena


----------



## KooF (16. April 2005)

Also ansonsten programmiere ich: Visual Basic, Delphi(Pascal), C++ (ein wenig, weil so schwer) und jetzt mach ich mich mal an die Internetprogrammierung. Da würde mich interessieren: HTML, PHP und MySQL also die hab ich gehört das es gibt ich weis nicht ob ich das so richtig geschrieben hab.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (16. April 2005)

Wie schon gesagt wurde ist MySQL keine Programmiersprache, sondern ein Datenbank-Server der ueber die Abfrage-Sprache SQL abgefragt wird.
PHP ist sicherlich eine gute Wahl um serverseitige Scripts zu schreiben, z.B. um halt auf eine solche MySQL-Datenbank zuzugreifen.
Eines sei vorweg gesagt: Da PHP serverseitig ist kannst Du nichts machen nachdem das Script vom Server verarbeitet und zum Browser gesendet wurde. Fuer clientseitige Spielereien gibt es JavaScript. Doch damit sollte man nichts wirklich wichtiges implementieren, da JavaScript durch Browseroptionen deaktiviert werden kann.
Gegen PHP kann der User nichts machen, da serverseitig. Der Browser empfaengt dabei auch nur ganz normales HTML.


----------



## KooF (16. April 2005)

Wenn es jetzt eine firmenwebsite werden soll? was würdet ihr empfehlen?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (16. April 2005)

Es kommt drauf.
Soll einfach nur Inhalt praesentiert werden reicht HTML.
Wenn aber dynamischer Inhalt praesentiert werden soll, dann nimm PHP in Verbindung mit einer MySQL-Datenbank.


----------



## SilentWarrior (16. April 2005)

Nur damit keine Verwirrung aufkommt: HTML braucht man immer. Es gibt keine Webseiten ohne HTML (ok, vielleicht Flash-Seiten, aber sowas gehört für mich ohnehin eher in die Kategorie "unnötiger Mist, den die Welt nicht braucht). Du kannst also keine Seite nur mit PHP und/oder JavaScript machen - HTML ist absolut essenziell. PHP ist eine sehr nützliche Erweiterung und in Verbindung mit MySQL sehr mächtig, und JavaScript ist wie gesagt für kleinere Scripte clientseitig ganz nützlich.


----------



## KooF (16. April 2005)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh... jetzt kommt die erleuchtung!


----------

